# Itching and Scratching Help!



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

a few weeks ago, i posted a topic about sctaching of my blood parrot.

the forum said it is normal for fish to scratch so i left them alone.

yesterday i noticed that all of my fish was scrtaching except my pleco. i have 1 blood parrot, 4 tiger barbs, 1 turquoise severum, and a pleco.

My fish keeps scrtaching constantly on my clay pot and my youngest barb's black strips have turned gray. What should i do?  

Please help!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there Kevin. Looking closely at your fish, are there any marks at all on the fins/body?

And could you post readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

i don't see anything. I have to get test strips cause i ran out. sorry


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Get the API liquid kit. You don't run out as fast either.


----------



## jonreilly (Mar 11, 2008)

*ick*

if there is white spots on the fish it is ick you can buy quick cure for ick


----------

